# Clearwater Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Clearwater Coffee is a specialty coffee bar located INSIDE Habitual Sports at 18-36 Riedel Street in Fort McMurray.

Proudly serving Coffees from Transcend Coffee in Edmonton (transcendcoffee.com), Steven Smith Teas (smithtea.com) and sandwiches from Chef's Table by Mitchell's in Fort McMurray.

More...


----------

